# USCutter or CutterPro?



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I know that the roland is better, but after searching for a used or refurbished one, I can't seem to find a roland for any less than twice the price of either of these 2.

Anyone have an opinion on which would be the better of the 2 between the cutters offered be USCutters or CutterPros? They seem to be the same, with the exception that UDCutters list a 16 bit processor and CutterPros lists a 32 bit processor. There is also a difference of cutting force. Just a typo in specs?

Well, please share your opinions/experiences, thanks in advance.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Just based on user reviews here, I'd personally go with the USCutters plotter before the other. But if they really are essentially the same machine, I'd say that you'd most likely be okay with either one.

How is the support for the CutterPros? Many people like the support that USCutter gives through their forums. Is something like that available for the CutterPros machine?

Also, do you have links to the actual plotters that you're considering? USCutters has several models available. I dont' know about CutterPros.

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I couldn't be more happier with my US Cutter refine series plotter. I've had it for well over a yr and use it everyday, all day.


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

CutterPros: Cutterpros.com

I would be looking at the cr630 or cr1200.


----------



## Roboto (Apr 6, 2007)

the price on the cr1200 is not bad compared to the rolands 2 or 3 grand. only thing is if its reliable and parts inside the machine are not glued together like ive read on some review but i can remember what manufacturer was doing that.


----------



## Print Star (Dec 19, 2007)

I just bought a 24" pcut from uscutter a week ago. Set up was very simple and the cutter works great so far! Compaired to vinyl cut on my friends graphtec and can't tell a difference. Other than he paid much more for his!


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions, keep them coming please. I will be buying within the next week, probably the next few days. So, no opinions or actual experience with the CutterPros machine?


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

badaml said:


> Thanks for the opinions, keep them coming please. I will be buying within the next week, probably the next few days. So, no opinions or actual experience with the CutterPros machine?


SO WHICH ONE DID U BUY AND HOW DO U LIKE IT


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

I must preface by saying that I am the owner of USCutter.

CutterPros is rather new to the business. They trade under the name "Screens America" and specialize in sales of home-theater screens.

CutterPro offers machines which are mechanically identical to our Creation PCUT models. They are made by the same factory. We have asked the factory to change the following specifications, (so CutterPro may or may not have asked for the same changes):

1. We have requested Roland-type blades instead of Mimaki because it is much cheaper to get quality Roland-type replacement blades.

2. We include both USB and serial port on all current models.

3. We have specified the inclusion of power supplies that work at both 110V and 220V, whereas standard machines only work with one voltage.

CutterPros has recently introduced a version with a material basket that is otherwise identical to their previous version. Our machine with material basket (the LaserPoint model) also features a laser alignment mechanism (a feature that we helped Creation develop along with the help of SignBlazer) which is currently the only low-cost cutter that enables accurate contour cutting.

Our machines come with SignBlazer Elements as the standard software, which I believe is superior to Flexi Starter. You can download a trial from:

http://blazertech.net/downloads/elements/USCutter/SBEforUSCutterSetup.exe

If you prefer Flexi Starter 8.5, we offer it instead of SignBlazer at no additional cost.

We also have a great support forum and lower prices across the board (as well as other product offerings such as the Refine and Copam series cutters).

I don't mean for this to be an advertisement, but it is an honest attempt to identify the differences between our most similar models....







dodank said:


> SO WHICH ONE DID U BUY AND HOW DO U LIKE IT


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

I noticed that the cutterpros list specs as 32 bit cpu and a slightly higher cutting force. Is it a typo?


----------



## FMVinyl (Jul 9, 2007)

I know I just ordered the US Cutter copam 2500 today.. Cant wait to get it.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I got the US Cutter Pcut and I was having problem with set up will Marcus the OWNER seen that I needed help and did that it was 6:00pm and stayed on it to get me up and running it was about 1 hour and he had me going with no problems I tell you I would buy. Any owner that can do what he did I would buy from


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> will I got the US Cutter Pcut and I was having problem with set up will Marcus the OWNER seen that I needed help and did that it was 6:00pm and stayed on it to get me up and running it was about 1 hour and he had me going with no problems I tell you I would buy. Any owner that can do what he did I would buy from


i totally agree with david.
us cutters tech support has been excelllent. they do go above and beyond to help u. i have spoke with ken personally and he was kind, patient, and very professional. they also have a forum where they really try to help each other with issues.
when i purchase my second cutter, it will be from us cutter. i have owned a graftec and the support sucks to me. u can't get them on the phone. where as us cutters has the forum, email, and phone support.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in responding to this post. I inquired again and was told that the CuttorPro machine does indeed use the same (16 bit) mainboard as ours. The "CR" model which they sell represents the different case and molding, and it was initially intended that the machine would use the newer mainboard, but from what I understand they old mainboard was used instead. I think that this is just a case of CutterPro copying the specs from the manufacturer without understanding the product.

I would say that the 16-bit model is actually better than the 32-bit model for several reasons:

1. The 32 bit model is a brand new design. I think the primary reason for its introduction was for cost-cutting. Since it is a different architecture, it will not be compatible with all the software that the PCUT currently works with.

2. Chinese manufacturers have a reputation for releasing unfinished products and we actually turned down the 32 bit mainboard in favor of the 16 bit mainboard because of the understanding of the general release cycle that the manufacturers are using. They do not do sufficiently thorough testing and primarily rely on the customers to do the testing for them. I have personally visited the factory several times, and each time, they say they are "close" to solutions solving problems that they are working on, but to date, I haven't seen a satisfactory solution.

We have come to the conclusion that all the plotters we sell (with the exception of the Copam) are not technically sofisticated enough to offer any advantage over a relatively "dumb" machine. We instead, work with relatively sophisticated software developers (SignBlazer is our #1 choice) who years ago recognized the eventual popularity of low-cost machines and as such developed sophisticated ways to manipulate these relatively (dumb) devices. Much in the same way that printers have transitioned from having a great deal of internal processing capability to instead using the computer CPU, plotters have done the same. Instead of relying on relatively unsophisticated hardware-based algorithms, we rely on the software (which is updated regularly) to provide extremely sophisticated processing capability.

3. I asked about the relative reliability of mainboards (in terms of failure over the first year) and I was told that the old mainboard has a failure rate of about .5% while the newer mainboard technology has a failure rate of 2%. In practice, I believe that our failure rates are higher than .5%, so I would say "scale accordingly". From what I understand, most of the failures are caused by plugging and unplugging ports and the associated "static zap" that can occur and it seems that the newer electronics are more sensitive to such problems.



badaml said:


> I noticed that the cutterpros list specs as 32 bit cpu and a slightly higher cutting force. Is it a typo?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

does any one know how to import pics to sign Blazer new to sign Blazer need help


----------



## ghambley (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought the 24" laser model, it works perfectly no problems at all just a little bit loud but not bad. (You can still hold a conversation in a normal voice.) What type of pic are you trying to import?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

HI Gary after playing with it I got the program to work had to set it so I could find the pics I wanted to use. The only thing so far is when you put vector pic on there program it will make you go and vector it that is what I dont like the last cutter I had you just send the pic and cut this one I just need to learn more


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

We have been around alot longer than our competitor, and have an online community of over 2100 members, and growing.


----------



## badaml (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, I was almost convinced. I asked if there was a difference, and basically find out they are for the most part identical. kenimes, I feel that your last post was not really called for, just my opinion, but to bring up how many people are on your forums vs theirs did not strike me as professional. I like for a company to stand on its own merit, not in comparison to others. I will most likely be going with the other company.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Certainly was not trying to be unprofessional, so I will remove it. Just letting y'all know we have been doing this alot longer. I apologize if it left a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Certainly was not trying to be unprofessional, so I will remove it. Just letting y'all know we have been doing this alot longer. I apologize if it left a bad taste in your mouth.
> 
> 
> *i didn't think that the comparison was unprofessional. i took it as a reaasurance of the support that us cutters offer to their customers. i reallly don't think ken was trying to be derogative against anything or anyone. he's really a nice guy and the company really do go above and beyond to help their customers out even when the company is closed like on weekends and so forth. there's also another gentleman named marcus, that helps think he is the owner. us cutters even help customers with other brands that they don't even sell and to me that's no even heard of in this day and time.*


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I am like dodank this company has one of the best *support and yes marcus did stay after hours one day to help me he could have said call me on monday but he stayed and get me up and going on friday when he could of went home this to me is survice and if you think there are try to bash other companys look around the forum and you will see lot of it to me this is nothing compaired to other post just my two cents*


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

badaml said:


> Well, I was almost convinced. I asked if there was a difference, and basically find out they are for the most part identical. kenimes, I feel that your last post was not really called for, just my opinion, but to bring up how many people are on your forums vs theirs did not strike me as professional. I like for a company to stand on its own merit, not in comparison to others. I will most likely be going with the other company.


anyone that owns a company that provides excellent service has a right to defend it. ur money is yours and u have a right to spend it where u please. but if u really look at the big picture, it's not personal its about the service and support that u will receive after u purchase the product.
i am so glad that i choose to purchase mine from uscutters. they know their equipment in and out. some companies just sell a brand and can't even help u with it. i know i have experience this first hand with another cutter that i owned which i did return. thanks us cutters for your outstanding service that u provide, and it's okay to defend ur reputation when u know the value of it.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Indeed, I only posted the comparison to show that we have been doing this much longer, and the value we add is much greater. Nothing more, nothing less. We pride ourselves on not stooping to the low of some sellers by forum bashing, and this was nowhere near an attempt to do so. I do understand his point, and how it could have been taken the wrong way, so I edited my post.

Thank you dodank, and mrdavid for knowing, and confirming, who we are and what we stand for.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Indeed, I only posted the comparison to show that we have been doing this much longer, and the value we add is much greater. Nothing more, nothing less. We pride ourselves on not stooping to the low of some sellers by forum bashing, and this was nowhere near an attempt to do so. I do understand his point, and how it could have been taken the wrong way, so I edited my post.
> 
> Thank you dodank, and mrdavid for knowing, and confirming, who we are and what we stand for.


ken, ur welcome. but let me say this. i'm a very picky person when it comes to doing business with anyone. and yes i do have a reputation of expecting to get what i paid for. if i didn't truly know and believe in this company, i would have in no way posted anything at all. i read the post the gentleman made several times before commenting. it really bothered me because of what i have experience. although i am new in the vinyl cuttering industry, i do know when i am supported with a product. that leads me to be fair and just with that company. just to make a point in my closing statement. i'm the one who if u can't help me with your product i will return it through frustration. when i called uscutters to ask for help i was ready to return the product, ken answered the phone and completely changed my demeanor, and that's not easy when i get to a certain point of frustion. he was patient, kind, calming, and treated me like i was human and not just another caller. i know i 'm good at wrecking people nerves when i'm in that state. but ken never show me a hint of it. i said that to say this, i'm not easily impressed by any means, and for me to continue to comment on this post says a lot. ken u keep doing what u do, and u will prevail in the end.

that's all folks 
be easy


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken no problem if you look at lot of my post you will see that I test lot of products and yes I do it with my own money I have friends here that call me the Mad Scientist becouse I do this then when I get some thing new I tell every one even when people tell me not to or go with some thing else if its good or bad I will not lie and I dont get paid for this so for me to make good coments on it it better be good and yes I have made some companys hear mad at me for my coments on there products


----------



## Adovedaflyest (Oct 8, 2007)

how much can I get a basic vinyl cutter for?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

got my Pcutter for $400.00 with shipping from US Cutter but I did win it from Ebay so if you go to Ebay and bid on new one you may be able to get it cheaper or more depend on the bidding look up Us Cutter on Ebay


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Adovedaflyest said:


> how much can I get a basic vinyl cutter for?


just check out Index of / or Welcome to the Frontpage

he also sells them on ebay. the average 24 in is around 350-399 which includes the stand my friend.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

badaml said:


> Well, I was almost convinced. I asked if there was a difference, and basically find out they are for the most part identical. kenimes, I feel that your last post was not really called for, just my opinion, but to bring up how many people are on your forums vs theirs did not strike me as professional. I like for a company to stand on its own merit, not in comparison to others. I will most likely be going with the other company.


By Ken coming to this forum and posting should help reassure you that US Cutter is part of the industry and not some fly-by-night ebay only seller.

You really should go check out their forum if you want to see how good their support is, then go to the other company you are wondering about and see how active their forums are.

Ken has got to be the hardest working person in this industry. He seems more like a machine then a person.


----------

